
DigitalOcean Intermittent NYC2 Connectivity Issues - _JamesA_
https://status.digitalocean.com/incidents/kpr7nn6x836s
======
subatomic
I've been struggling all week with issues from nyc3 spaces (object storage). I
haven't been able to get any explanation or confirmation of my issues although
I have submitted a lot of information at each of their requests.

I hope these problems are temporary and the reliability improves very soon
because I feel like I've wasted this week beta testing a flaky product. I
might be small-fry but I need to spend my time wisely.

Having said that, I've got my fingers crossed because this sure as hell beats
the pricing of AWS S3 and It'd be nice to host app and objects under the same
umbrella.

------
_JamesA_
Connectivity has been up and down all day.

